# "Highlights of Extreme Lows"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Fishing Report*

As reported previously, extreme low water levels set in on us mid-week and that had us making adjustments to the schedule and firing up the airboats for a back lake beat down. Sure enough, the fish didn't disappoint with guests enjoying the trips. Deeper lakes were accommodating to bayboats and similarly held excellent results for guests working a variety of soft plastics and bait. Capt. Braden struggled with bait approaches and switched over to Z-Man paddle tails in Pumpkin/chart and just lit them up with the John B. party. Capt. Donnie Heath managed to surround himself with schooling Reds over mud/grass in a back lake taking fish to 26".

*Pic of the week:


http://instagr.am/p/BQqcno3Dib1/
*
*Airboat Redfishing Trips*

The few deeper swales, bayous, and back lakes left guests with all smiles in this extreme low water condition and Capt's. Chris Cady and Capt. Jeff Larson managed heavy boxes inlcuding some really nice Black Drum mixed in. Airboat trips are in primetime during these types of conditions and Capt. Chris Cady put it on them pretty good working deeper swales and back lakes unreachable by any other watercraft. These trips are a ton of fun for guests of all ages and skill levels and it's a look at fishing you just won't see any other way.

*Wade Fishing Artificials/Trout*

On the Trout scene, despite low water concerns, Capt. James Cunningham knocked them out over the weekend wade fishing with topwaters and soft plastics on the edge of grass beds near deeper water focusing on shorelines and bait concentrations. Guests managed solid Trout and Redfish to 29" (released). Winds ramped up today with slower action overall but the guests managed their Trout limits taking some solid fish for the effort.

Planning a trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more pics from a fun week


----------

